# 24 or 27 inch led monitor and which model



## nobodyhasthisname (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi guys my second hand IBM 21 inch crt flat monitor died on me,i was hoping that it will run till the end of the month once my salary is in,but i guess i am not one of those lucky people,anyways these days i get really ticked,not able to watch movies,because that is what i basically use my computer for.Now i have decided to go for a 27 inch monitor from viewsonic Viewsonic » VG2732m-LED but it seems that there are newer monitor which comes in 24inch display and is 3d that is the benq xl2410t,it seems that 24 inch and 27 inch is not a big difference 3 inch,now my thing is bigger the better,and that day when i saw a 24 inch monitor live for the first time,i felt it is big,suits me,now i am waiting for you guys to tell me which 24 inch monitor to go for,my requirements are high contrast ratio and 2ms GtoG response timing,i guess u got the deal,


----------



## Sarath (Jun 13, 2011)

Can you put your requirements again. Like: Movies, Gaming, 3D etc 

3D you will need a 120hz monitor. Although I have no idea how you will watch movies on it. I have only seen gaming through Nvidia.

Movies: Look at IPS panels for good colour reproduction

Games: 2-5ms 60hz TN+Film is good/


Also state you r budget.


----------



## nobodyhasthisname (Jun 13, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Can you put your requirements again. Like: Movies, Gaming, 3D etc
> 
> 3D you will need a 120hz monitor. Although I have no idea how you will watch movies on it. I have only seen gaming through Nvidia.
> 
> ...



Movies are the top priority,specially those after 11pm,not looking for 3d movies though

Quality should be good,not backlight bleeding or anything unpleasant.


Games yes sometimes,as a future proof

Budget-if its 24 inch then 15k if its 27 inch then 24k

Hope this helps


----------



## Sarath (Jun 13, 2011)

Generally an IPS panel is good for movie buffs. I personally have a Dell U2311H 23" IPS monitor @14500/-. If you are looking for a a 23" at this price point then this is your best bet.

There are many options in 27" I do not know of. You should wait for others to respond.


----------



## nobodyhasthisname (Jun 14, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Generally an IPS panel is good for movie buffs. I personally have a Dell U2311H 23" IPS monitor @14500/-. If you are looking for a a 23" at this price point then this is your best bet.
> 
> There are many options in 27" I do not know of. You should wait for others to respond.




Thanks for the info BUD..will be awaiting response from others


----------



## Sarath (Jun 14, 2011)

BUMP! your thread no one is responding. However you may surf through some previous threads with a similar query for 27" monitors. You should go have a look.


----------



## nobodyhasthisname (Jun 14, 2011)

Sarath said:


> BUMP! your thread no one is responding. However you may surf through some previous threads with a similar query for 27" monitors. You should go have a look.





Finally decided,i am gonna go with the same one that you sit in front of for hours,Dell U2311H.I was just about to waste 20 odd hours which you have already done,Since you already own it,need to ask you a few questions

Is the 23 inch good enough to watch movies from a distance of 8 t 10 feet
Do you have any heating issues with the panel.


----------



## mitraark (Jun 14, 2011)

WHat is the cost of lowest priced 27" ?? ISn;t it significantly more than 24" ? Why the big difference ?


----------



## nobodyhasthisname (Jun 14, 2011)

mitraark said:


> WHat is the cost of lowest priced 27" ?? ISn;t it significantly more than 24" ? Why the big difference ?





I believe that a monitor is as important as any other component, especially when thats what were going to see for hours and hours, day in and day out!. I feel that it is a very important part of the total package, without a decent monitor how will your rig shine!

Beats me,cause the 27 inch as far as i know for samsung s27a550h cost 20,500k

Enjoy the smarter monitor with intelligent eco solutions. - S27A550H - Desktop Monitior - Monitor | SAMSUNG

and for viewsonic 27 inch it was about 24,300k

But the point is not the size,its the display quality.Say you end up with a 27 or 32 inch monitor with a shitty picture quality,now that sucks.Remember the good old days when CRT monitors were breathing,we never had to take a big decision to buy a CRT,only decision was the size,will it suit your budget.

For what i have learned IPS technology is more expensive than TN,and the manufactures are looking to sell the products to the mass,not just people who want quality,and everything perfect.So a major investment has already been done for TN,and we as customers have very less choice,either you have the extra money to spend on IPS or you end up spending on TN anyways,you get my point i guess,But it a good thing that there are lot of competition going on among manufactures,only future holds the truth,you never know we might have to upgrade our eyes to see more colors which we don't see right now


----------



## arescool (Jun 15, 2011)

m also planning on buying a 24 or 27 inch monitor ... 
Please suggest me good options in delhi. Budget is no an issue ... 
thanx ...


----------



## nobodyhasthisname (Jun 16, 2011)

arescool said:


> m also planning on buying a 24 or 27 inch monitor ...
> Please suggest me good options in delhi. Budget is no an issue ...
> thanx ...



I was also looking for a 24 or 27 inch monitor but instead decided to buy a 23 inch,i found out that size dont matter,its the picture quality,I will be buying the dell u2311d,which has the IPS panel,trust me i have done a lot of research and found out that IPS panel is the way to go,and since the IPS panel monitor are on the expensive side,for me i found the Dellu2311d the best suited form my need,both movies and games,that all from my end,Now you decide


----------



## Sarath (Jun 16, 2011)

Sorry bro not coming online these days due to exams.
Its a good option. A 16:9 ratio and IPS panel is good for watching movies. However I havent checked it at a distance of 8 feet,

I dont watch much movies on this panel. I have a 40" HDTV so I hook up my lappy to it for some family viewing. But I think 23" should be fine. If you can afford a bigger IPS panel then go for it. Its hard to suggest a TN panel after seeing IPS goodness. But if you can afford a bigger screen then you should compare both of them and check for yourself if a 23" IPS is better than a, lets say, 27" TN+Film.

I spent a week checking reviews about this monitor and finally found this to be a good choice.

However as I said I dont watch movies on it, its only been used by me alone. [Needless to say its biggest USP is movie quality and colour reproduction]


----------



## nobodyhasthisname (Jun 17, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Sorry bro not coming online these days due to exams.
> Its a good option. A 16:9 ratio and IPS panel is good for watching movies. However I havent checked it at a distance of 8 feet,
> 
> I dont watch much movies on this panel. I have a 40" HDTV so I hook up my lappy to it for some family viewing. But I think 23" should be fine. If you can afford a bigger IPS panel then go for it. Its hard to suggest a TN panel after seeing IPS goodness. But if you can afford a bigger screen then you should compare both of them and check for yourself if a 23" IPS is better than a, lets say, 27" TN+Film.
> ...




Thanks for the input,i dont want to shave off too much dough on a monitor,i think the 23 should be fine,anyways may be in future i may add four more monitor to do a eyefinity setup,now that would be fun.


----------

